# Rear Morrow Hub (1919-ish?) slips, missing retarder spring



## wspeid (Jan 17, 2014)

*Rear Morrow Hub (1919-ish?) slipping.  Suggestions?*

The driving screw/sprocket/sprocket lock in the rear hub on my Dayton slips about 120 degrees before engaging when I pedal forward.  

I thought it was missing the Stock No. 117 Retarder Spring.  Could that be the problem or might there be something else wrong?  Turns out the spring was intact.



Thanks.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, I'd bank on that. The retarder spring disengages the brake while pushing the expander sleeves toward the drive gear, allowing the sprocket side to engage. Also, no spring would leave enough extra space to where the sprocket completely dislodges from the sleeves. So it's only engaging now by luck and the very tip of the worm gear must just be grabbing on.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 17, 2014)

There's nothing special about the spring itself, you can probably get a measurement from somebody and pick one up at the hardware store or the treasure chest in your garage. Make sure you have the washer too. I think that's got a rectangular key so it is special to the hub.


----------



## wspeid (Jan 17, 2014)

Tonight I remembered finding this on the floor of the garage during the summer.  Amazingly, I was able to find it again.  I'm guessing this might be the missing spring.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 17, 2014)

That there be the one!


----------



## tailhole (Jan 18, 2014)

Keep us updated on if that worked.  Thanks.


----------



## wspeid (Feb 2, 2014)

Nuts!  I took the thing apart and the spring was in it!  In fact, comparing it to the diagram, I can't see anything out of whack.

The driving screw, sprocket and sprocket lock just loosen a quarter turn before catching no matter how I tighten it down.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 12, 2014)

*similar symptom*

Found this while searching for info on a similar morrow symptom:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7697-Info-On-Rebuilding-Morrow-Hub/page2


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 20, 2014)

Forward slip is part of the symtoms described in the morrow manual of axke assembly problem. When I disassembled my morrow with a similar problem the axle assembly was not correctly assembled. In summary, the keyed cone needs to fit squarely into the key slot, depressing a spring to do so, and both pieces screwed on simultaneously, keeping the key in the slot.


----------

